# Is this BBA?



## mhx (Jul 16, 2009)

Ruffle sword









chain sword









Is this BBA too on my driftwood?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, no, and no.

Look here:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd say yes, yes, and no.

Looks like beard algae in the first 2 pics, and cladophora in the last one.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

yes, yes and the last one no.


----------

